# Damage back from Hydro



## JustinR (Jul 23, 2015)

I sent my tanks off for Hydro and it came back that it passed the Hydro but failed the VIP inspection to a weird Gouge right through where my name used to be written and no proof that it was not there before I send it off. i dont think that it happened at the dive shop. just wierd no corrosion on it and very shiny what are you guys think about it


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

first I thought the visual was done first and only if it passed di they hydro it. Need to explain what I sent it off means. DId you drop it off or did someone else drop it off. Odd to say the least.


----------



## JustinR (Jul 23, 2015)

I took it to the dive shop then I believe the hydro guy picks them up and drops them back off


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Gouge on tank is from a chain vise used to pull valve.


----------



## JustinR (Jul 23, 2015)

You have seen this kind of mark before breeze


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I would like to think that a reputable Dive shop would have flagged that tank when you dropped it off if it was damaged when you showed up with it.... I would also like to think a reputable Dive shop would throw a flag on the play on your behalf with the Hydro shop..........Who was the Dive shop???


----------



## JustinR (Jul 23, 2015)

At this time I don't want to bring ill will to them I am still trying to get to the bottom of it I will say that this is a very reputable dive shop in the area
But so far getting nothing but a run around and that I must have done it some how just sucks all around but I know it was not there bc it was right through were I wrote my name on it but I would agree I asked if it was looked at before it left and I got I don't knows then I asked the hydro shop if they looked at it before it was tested and I got a I hope it was everyone is pointing a finger but no one has proof it is what makes this tuff


----------



## JustinR (Jul 23, 2015)

So this goes out to you experienced inspectors out there I measured out the gouge as .015 deep and 1.24 inches long according to luxfer guide it allows for a gouge up to .030 deep and 6 inches long before an aluminum tank is condemned does this sound right to you and is my tank find just with a gouge in it.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

JustinR said:


> So this goes out to you experienced inspectors out there I measured out the gouge as .015 deep and 1.24 inches long according to luxfer guide it allows for a gouge up to .030 deep and 6 inches long before an aluminum tank is condemned does this sound right to you and is my tank find just with a gouge in it.


You are correct in the .030 depth limit for a gouge in a Luxfer aluminum cylinder. The Luxfer manual was last updated in '98, and it's possible that there may have been an update, or new guidance from someone other than Luxfer, such as the certification agencies. 

With that said, the cylinder absolutely should have been visually inspected *before* being sent out for hydro. There should have been paperwork completed when you turned it in to the shop, on which any "exception" on the cylinder should have been noted. 

Visual inspections and pass/fail decisions are ultimately up to the service tech and/or shop manager. It's a sound practice that helps improve safety, but I have seen cases where cylinders were condemned under questionable circumstances.

I hope you're not being charged for the hydro.


----------



## JustinR (Jul 23, 2015)

Hind sight being 20/20 I wish all that had happened but not at MBT


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

Poor customer service from a local dive shop... NOoooo Way,,,


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

I used to hydro tanks at Firefighter Extinguisher Service. I had some oieces of rubber fire hose for nicely painted and aluminum tanks. Sometimes the valve would be corroded in so bad that I would have to tighten the chainvise done so hard it would cut thru the hose. You'd have to use a 3 ft. cheater bar to break it loose. The tanks are pressurized to considerable more than thier working pressure, so if it passed after the ding then its good to go.

Sometimes when the valve would not come out The tank was failed.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Sorry that happened to you.
Looks more like a gouge caused by lowering the cylinder into the water filled tube they use to contain the cylinder while it's being tested.
Maybe they slipped and banged it? By they...I mean the hydro facility.
Mbt doesn't usually use a chain vice....and have never seen them damage a tank.
The tank gets a VIP AFTER hydro......just before the valve is re-installed and the tank is filled.
I'd take it back and ask the tech to re-evaluate the cylinder......with the info from luxfer.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your experience, I dropped off my Regulators this morning and bought a Dive skin and going back and dropping two tanks off at Dive Pro's in the morning one for Hydro and one for VIP only. Things like this really do show it matters how you are treated when things don't go as planned... I really expected that you would have followed up and reported that they made it right, but I suppose that was not the case...


----------



## JustinR (Jul 23, 2015)

Well there is really nothing i can doI do not believe the dive shop did it and the hydro is not going to take the blame so if I can't prove it was not there when I dropped it off there are some things that do not matter enough to fight just chalk it up to lesson learned and go over all your gear with them be for you leave


----------

